# Juventus: dimissioni del CDA. Via anche Agnelli.



## Solo (28 Novembre 2022)

Secondo quanto riportato da Romeo Agresti l'intero CdA della Juventus (incluso il presidente Agnelli) si è dimesso in concomitanza con un'assemblea straordinaria.


----------



## Solo (28 Novembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Romeo Agresti l'intero CdA della Juventus si è dimesso in concomitanza con un'assemblea straordinaria.


Finalmente El Cane ce l'ha fatta a liberarsi dell'ovino.


----------



## Hellscream (28 Novembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Romeo Agresti l'intero CdA della Juventus si è dimesso in concomitanza con un'assemblea straordinaria.


Nati per vincere farà il video dell'anno


----------



## Solo (28 Novembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Nati per vincere farà il video dell'anno


C'è avsim già in live


----------



## Raryof (28 Novembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Finalmente El Cane ce l'ha fatta a liberarsi dell'ovino.


Devono aver trovato qualche carta che non dovevano trovare....


----------



## UDG (28 Novembre 2022)

Mhm si mette male per noi?


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Novembre 2022)

*DEGRADO JUVE*


----------



## Gamma (28 Novembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Romeo Agresti l'intero CdA della Juventus (incluso il presidente Agnelli) si è dimesso in concomitanza con un'assemblea straordinaria.


Giusto così, l'AIA va rinnovata ogni tanto.


----------



## Swaitak (28 Novembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Romeo Agresti l'intero CdA della Juventus (incluso il presidente Agnelli) si è dimesso in concomitanza con un'assemblea straordinaria.









Ci siamo?


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Romeo Agresti l'intero CdA della Juventus (incluso il presidente Agnelli) si è dimesso in concomitanza con un'assemblea straordinaria.



Spero sia il preludio ad arresti di massa.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Novembre 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Mhm si mette male per noi?



Forse si mette veramente male per loro  
Mi ricorda una certa fuga di Paratici (in Premier) qualche giorno prima della fuoriuscita delle intercettazioni sulla questione Suarez....


----------



## Giangy (28 Novembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Romeo Agresti l'intero CdA della Juventus (incluso il presidente Agnelli) si è dimesso in concomitanza con un'assemblea straordinaria.


Goduria immensa!


----------



## Franco (28 Novembre 2022)

Sento odore di manette. Che questi non li schiodavi nemmeno con le bombe.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Novembre 2022)

Scapperanno tutti in qualche isola sperduta entro stanotte, con valigette piene.


----------



## sacchino (28 Novembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Romeo Agresti l'intero CdA della Juventus (incluso il presidente Agnelli) si è dimesso in concomitanza con un'assemblea straordinaria.


Hanno venduto a Yonghong Li


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Romeo Agresti l'intero CdA della Juventus (incluso il presidente Agnelli) si è dimesso in concomitanza con un'assemblea straordinaria.



Chissà che hanno combinato sti delinquenti


----------



## Kaw (28 Novembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Romeo Agresti l'intero CdA della Juventus (incluso il presidente Agnelli) si è dimesso in concomitanza con un'assemblea straordinaria.


Andrea Agnelli al posto di Binotto


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2022)

Franco ha scritto:


> Sento odore _*profumo*_ di manette. Che questi non li schiodavi nemmeno con le bombe.



Meglio


----------



## Rudi84 (28 Novembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Nati per vincere farà il video dell'anno


E' troppo forte quel tipo. Una volta l'ho visto usare la motosega sul manichino e mi ha fatto venire in mente leatherface di "Non aprite quella porta"


----------



## Swaitak (28 Novembre 2022)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Andrea Agnelli al posto di Binotto


o il contrario


----------



## Manchester2003!! (28 Novembre 2022)

pop corn pronti.....prontissimi!!


----------



## Solo (28 Novembre 2022)

Io ve lo dico. La Juventus a breve (un paio d'anni) cambierà proprietá. Exor farà la stessa cosa fatta con Fiat: fusione all'interno di un gruppo più grande. Venderrano a un fondo sportivo tipo il Fenway Sports Group (che ha il Liverpool e poi franchigie americane) ed Exor scambierà le quote della Juve per le quote del gruppo.


----------



## Franco (28 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Chissà che hanno combinato sti delinquenti



Gli sarà arrivata qualche notifica dalla procura. Occhio ai prossimi giorni.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Novembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Romeo Agresti l'intero CdA della Juventus (incluso il presidente Agnelli) si è dimesso in concomitanza con un'assemblea straordinaria.


Pazzesco è saltato prima Agnelli di Binotto O_O


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Scapperanno tutti in qualche isola sperduta entro stanotte, *con valigette piene.*



Hanno sicuramente già dei conti belli sostanziosi in qualche paradiso fiscale.


----------



## Raryof (28 Novembre 2022)

Franco ha scritto:


> Gli sarà arrivata qualche notifica dalla procura. Occhio ai prossimi giorni.


Per via delle plusvalenze fittizie che hanno fatto forse?!?

Ps: a voler pensare male c'è Cristina a spasso, non lo vuole nemmeno la madre, chissà che roba sporca hanno fatto anche con lo Utd solo per liberarsene...


----------



## Zenos (28 Novembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Romeo Agresti l'intero CdA della Juventus (incluso il presidente Agnelli) si è dimesso in concomitanza con un'assemblea straordinaria.


Arrivano i carramba...


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Scapperanno tutti in qualche isola sperduta entro stanotte, con valigette piene.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2022)

Ora licenziano pure Allegri.


----------



## Zenos (28 Novembre 2022)

Domani Sala autorizza i lavori per il nuovo stadio.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (28 Novembre 2022)

È QUI CHE SI GODE??? È QUI CHE SI GODEEEEEE?????

GODOOOOOO PEPEPEPEPEPEPEPEPEEPE BRASIIIILLLLLL PEPEPEPEPEEPE HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Domani Sala autorizza i lavori per il nuovo stadio.



Non esageriamo con i miracoli.


----------



## Giangy (28 Novembre 2022)

Speriamo in qualche penalizzazione, o la serie B ancora. Pure io sento puzza di sterco.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> È QUI CHE SI GODE??? È QUI CHE SI GODEEEEEE?????
> 
> GODOOOOOO PEPEPEPEPEPEPEPEPEEPE BRASIIIILLLLLL PEPEPEPEPEEPE HAHAHAHAHAHA



Sei partito con il trenino?


----------



## Swaitak (28 Novembre 2022)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Speriamo in qualche penalizzazione, o la serie B ancora. Pure io sento puzza di sterco.


con quelli di mezzo si rischia pure l'implosione della FiGC


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> con quelli di mezzo *si rischia pure l'implosione della FiGC*



Magari.


----------



## SoloMVB (28 Novembre 2022)

Le cose belle,quelle che ti riconciliano con questo sport,ovviamente mi riferisco al dopo di queste dimissioni,perché pretendo manette e 41 bis.


----------



## Raryof (28 Novembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> È QUI CHE SI GODE??? È QUI CHE SI GODEEEEEE?????
> 
> GODOOOOOO PEPEPEPEPEPEPEPEPEEPE BRASIIIILLLLLL PEPEPEPEPEEPE HAHAHAHAHAHA


Neanche il panettone hanno mangiato...
Neanche l'albero hanno fatto...


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Romeo Agresti l'intero CdA della Juventus (incluso il presidente Agnelli) si è dimesso in concomitanza con un'assemblea straordinaria.


bah, strano.

nomi oltre a monociglio?


----------



## Manchester2003!! (28 Novembre 2022)

Tuttosport........


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Le cose belle,quelle che ti riconciliano con questo sport,ovviamente mi riferisco al dopo di queste dimissioni,*perché pretendo manette e 41 bis.*



Prima il 416bis.


----------



## Raryof (28 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> con quelli di mezzo si rischia pure l'implosione della FiGC


Oh a voler pensare male seccano D'Onofrio, l'Escobar dell'Aia e dopo poco tempo salta il CDA gobbo e pure l'Agnello.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Novembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Romeo Agresti l'intero CdA della Juventus (incluso il presidente Agnelli) si è dimesso in concomitanza con un'assemblea straordinaria.



Fino alla fine alle dimissioni.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Novembre 2022)

Te l' avevo detto qualche mese fa @diavoloINme che stavolta forse non finiva a tarallucci e vino!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Novembre 2022)

Il problema è che potrebbe arrivare qualcuno competente ora


----------



## Solo (28 Novembre 2022)

Probabile che sappiano già di essere rinviati a giudizio nelle inchieste in corso.


----------



## Jino (28 Novembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *DEGRADO JUVE*



Questo ha una sola spiegazione, con il caso plusvalenze rischiano grosso e vogliono scindere i colpevoli fisici dalla Juventus club.


----------



## UDG (28 Novembre 2022)

Chissà come aprirà la borsa domani mattina


----------



## danjr (28 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> con quelli di mezzo si rischia pure l'implosione della FiGC


Non ci sarebbe notizia migliore


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2022)

Tra i motivi delle dimissioni - secondo Tuttosport- ci sarebbe anche il coinvolgimento del CDA nell’indagine della Procura di Torino per falso in bilancio.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Te l' avevo detto qualche mese fa @diavoloINme che stavolta forse non finiva a tarallucci e vino!


Cosa pensi posa succedere?
Per me nulla .


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Chissà come aprirà la borsa domani mattina



Con lacrime di gioia.


----------



## Kayl (28 Novembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Il problema è che potrebbe arrivare qualcuno competente ora


con delle accuse di falso in bilancio, che sarebbero il motivo principale di questa fuga generale? Uno bravo si tiene alla larga.


----------



## SoloMVB (28 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tra i motivi delle dimissioni - secondo Tuttosport- ci sarebbe anche il coinvolgimento del CDA nell’indagine della Procura di Torino per falso in bilancio.


Purtroppo verrà dato in pasto qualcuno alla procura ma la società schifosa non pagherà nulla di che.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Questo ha una sola spiegazione, con il caso plusvalenze rischiano grosso e vogliono scindere i colpevoli fisici dalla Juventus club.


mmm non credo che sia sufficiente la cosa... altrimenti tutti farebbero zozzerie ed il giorno prima della sentenza si dimetterebbero.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Purtroppo *verrà dato in pasto qualcuno alla procura *ma la società schifosa non pagherà nulla di che.



*L’Agnelli* *sacrificale?  *


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mmm non credo che sia sufficiente la cosa... altrimenti tutti farebbero zozzerie ed il giorno prima della sentenza si dimetterebbero.



Stiamo parlando della Juve, per loro tutto è lecito.


----------



## Raryof (28 Novembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Cosa pensi posa succedere?
> Per me nulla .


Esclusione coppe, multa, penalizzazione in campionato e paletti vari, altrimenti non avrebbe avuto senso mollare di colpo, sanno già che arriverà la botta a fine stagione e se potete a Natale bevete un sorso in più di spumante anche per loro.
Noi nel 2018 e 2019 siamo stati squalificati senza fiatare, qui sono andati avanti anni pulendo il bilancio e trovandosi sempre in una posizione di vantaggio o al di sopra di quel sistema "correttivo" che puniva altri e faceva andare avanti te, "pulito" e sincero.


----------



## Jino (28 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mmm non credo che sia sufficiente la cosa... altrimenti tutti farebbero zozzerie ed il giorno prima della sentenza si dimetterebbero.



Ovviamente non è che il club non verrà toccato, ma come è già successo in passato un dirigente o i dirigenti coinvolti i queste cose si dimettono perchè è sempre meglio per un club vengano affrontate senza nessuna carica, perchè non fa bene ad una società, sopratutto quotata in borsa.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Stiamo parlando della Juve, per loro tutto è lecito.



Non hanno più la stessa influenza di una volta.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (28 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tra i motivi delle dimissioni - secondo Tuttosport- ci sarebbe anche il coinvolgimento del CDA nell’indagine della Procura di Torino per falso in bilancio.


tuttosport


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Novembre 2022)

Il ciclo juve è finito e questa juve aveva perso potere politico nazionale e internazionale. 
Per me si danno solo una ripulita, come fanno a fine ciclo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non hanno più la stessa influenza di una volta.



Vero, ma non dimenticare che la famiglia Agnelli è mafiosa nella vita vera, dove conta per davvero.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> tuttosport



Per dirlo loro significa che c’è molto di più sotto.


----------



## Sam (28 Novembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Romeo Agresti l'intero CdA della Juventus (incluso il presidente Agnelli) si è dimesso in concomitanza con un'assemblea straordinaria.


Vuoi vedere che Occhi di Falco ci aveva visto lungo e si è levato dalle palle in tempi non sospetti?


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Novembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Esclusione coppe, multa, penalizzazione in campionato e paletti vari, altrimenti non avrebbe avuto senso mollare di colpo, sanno già che arriverà la botta a fine stagione e se potete a Natale bevete un sorso in più di spumante anche per loro.
> Noi nel 2018 e 2019 siamo stati squalificati senza fiatare, qui sono andati avanti anni pulendo il bilancio e trovandosi sempre in una posizione di vantaggio o al di sopra di quel sistema "correttivo" che puniva altri e faceva andare avanti te, "pulito" e sincero.


Sono molto scettico. 
Per me è solo una rivoluzione interna.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Vero, ma non dimenticare che la famiglia Agnelli è mafiosa nella vita vera, dove conta per davvero.



Certo ma ora ci sono anche le cosche nerazzurre.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Novembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Il problema è che potrebbe arrivare qualcuno competente ora



Certo, mettono Binotto.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (28 Novembre 2022)

Tuttosport........


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Novembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Cosa pensi posa succedere?
> Per me nulla .


Sono una società quotata, le accuse sono gravissime. CONSOB/giustizia ordinaria farà qualcosa (multe comprese). Poi cosa farà la giustizia sportiva non lo so.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Novembre 2022)

In realtà si sono dimessi solo perché Agnelli sarà il nuovo TP della Ferrari


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Novembre 2022)

Sono stupito semmai siano tutti stupiti. 
Noi qua lo paventiamo da mesi questo scenario.


----------



## Solo (28 Novembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sono molto scettico.
> Per me è solo una rivoluzione interna.


Inutile farsi illusioni su penalizzazioni sportive. 

Ma una cosa è certa: Elkann sta preparando il terreno per la cessione. La Juve sarà americana a breve, come l'Inter.


----------



## Raryof (28 Novembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Purtroppo verrà dato in pasto qualcuno alla procura ma la società schifosa non pagherà nulla di che.


Dici? tenete d'occhio i cavalcavia di Torino, dichiarerei emergenza nazionale per la regione Piemonte di almeno un anno


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Novembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Sono una società quotata, le accuse sono gravissime. CONSOB/giustizia ordinaria farà qualcosa (multe comprese). Poi cosa farà la giustizia sportiva non lo so.


Non mi illudo. 
Gravina è con loro.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Novembre 2022)

Comunque pazzesco che sedere ha il Napoli?!? 
Questi devono affrontarli alla ripartenza in campionato e arriveranno col terremoto societario


----------



## TheKombo (28 Novembre 2022)

Ricordiamo come la giustizia sportiva ha trattato la materia 
Non fossero una società quotata, non sarebbe successo nulla, same old story.
Si apre una nuova fase, addio "monociglio"


----------



## Raryof (28 Novembre 2022)

Nono piano, su Rai 1 parlano di situazione grave, conti, 250 mln....


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sono molto scettico.
> Per me è solo una rivoluzione interna.


qualcosa ci deve essere per una dimissione totale e con riunione straordinaria.


----------



## Solo (28 Novembre 2022)

Chissà se cacciano pure il fantino durante questa sosta


----------



## Sam (28 Novembre 2022)

Comunque mi sembrava una società abbastanza allo sbando ultimamente.
Basti vedere la storia di Nedved.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> qualcosa ci deve essere per una dimissione totale e con riunione straordinaria.


Certo, ci sono problemi. 
E danno in pasto alla gente i colpevoli.

Ma nella sostanza cosa cambia?


----------



## Gamma (28 Novembre 2022)

Finisce tutto a tarallucci e Scanavino!


----------



## Solo (28 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> qualcosa ci deve essere per una dimissione totale e con riunione straordinaria.


Semplice, sono quotati in borsa e al 99% Agnelli & Co. stanno per essere rinviati a giudizio per la questione plusvalenze e stipendi...


----------



## Jino (28 Novembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Vuoi vedere che Occhi di Falco ci aveva visto lungo e si è levato dalle palle in tempi non sospetti?



Beh è risaputo che non condivideva la decisione di prendere Ronaldo, non per un aspetto tecnico chiaramente, ma economico.


----------



## Raryof (28 Novembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Semplice, sono quotati in borsa e al 99% Agnelli & Co. stanno per essere rinviati a giudizio per la questione plusvalenze e stipendi...


Esatto, se tutto va bene subiranno conseguenze gravi anche senza avere alcuna sanzione contro ma non penso la passeranno liscia, non hanno conti a posto, dopo l'affaire Ronaldo sono saltati in aria, hanno distrutto anni di dominio per una voglia di sentirsi invincibili e poi hanno fatto altre vaccate come il falso in bilancio, gli stipendi pagati in nero e non dichiarati, c'è troppa roba qui per non finire male.


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Novembre 2022)

Secondo voi, seriamente parlando, cosa c'è sotto?


----------



## Maurizio91 (28 Novembre 2022)

Spero che questa sia solo la prima portata. Anzi giusto gli stuzzichini dell'aperitivo a buffet, in attesa dell'arrivo degli sposi (l'arma dei carabinieri e la polizia di Stato).

Cosa sogno:
1) arresti di massa in quel di Torino. Tutti portati via con manette ai polsi in mondovisione;
2) distruzione e smantellamento completo della Juventus;
3) acquisto del residuo di macerie per 1.500 euro da qualche kebabbaro, e ripartenza dai campetti dei paesini di provincia, con i giocatori che non solo non percepiscono soldi, ma anzi devono pagare la quota per l'affitto del campetto.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Secondo voi, seriamente parlando, cosa c'è sotto?



Per me qualche prossimo rinvio a giudizio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Secondo voi, seriamente parlando, cosa c'è sotto?


magari è venuta a galla quella scrittura su cristina???


----------



## vota DC (28 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certo ma ora ci sono anche le cosche nerazzurre.


Andrea Agnelli era amico intimissimo di un ndranghetista deceduto e gli aveva offerto pure l'incarico di uno striscione gigante per sfottere i morti del disastro di Superga. Tra l'altro aveva questo rapporto di ammirazione dove il mafioso era il dominatore e non parliamo di un boss ndranghetista ma di un soldatino di basso rango. Dei nerazzurri non so quanto siano di famiglia. Senza dubbio certi tifosi come Sala o sono di famiglia o amano così tanto le cosche che fanno loro da Sugar Daddy (con i soldi dei contribuenti)


----------



## danjr (28 Novembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Certo, ci sono problemi.
> E danno in pasto alla gente i colpevoli.
> 
> Ma nella sostanza cosa cambia?


Guarda che sono finiti in serie B per molto meno.


----------



## Swaitak (28 Novembre 2022)

il capro espiatorio


----------



## danjr (28 Novembre 2022)

Beh a prescindere, anche se a breve non succede nulla, chiuderanno i rubinetti


----------



## Jino (28 Novembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Secondo voi, seriamente parlando, cosa c'è sotto?



C'è che il loro pool di avvocati gli ha detto senza tanti giri di parole che farla franca sarà impossibile, qualcosa succederà. Quindi per il bene di una società quotata in borsa è meglio tutti diano le dimissione e poi se la vedano a processo quando sarà tempo. Il club meglio nel frattempo metterlo nelle mani di qualche dirigente "pulito".


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> il capro espiatorio



La capra


----------



## Raryof (28 Novembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Spero che questa sia solo la prima portata. Anzi giusto gli stuzzichini dell'aperitivo a buffet, in attesa dell'arrivo degli sposi (l'arma dei carabinieri e la polizia di Stato).
> 
> Cosa sogno:
> 1) arresti di massa in quel di Torino. Tutti portati via con manette ai polsi in mondovisione;
> ...


Il nome della nuova società? Piemonte calcio? bisogna cominciare a pensare al nome della nuova zebretta...

PS: Juventia bianconera.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Guarda che sono finiti in serie B per molto meno.



Allora speriamo ripartano dai dilettanti.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Novembre 2022)

Mi sa tanto di dimissioni temporanee, poi "chiarimento" e tutti rientrano con tarallucci e vino.


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Novembre 2022)

Andiamo a prenderci Bremer Chiesa e Vlahovic a Gennaio


----------



## KILPIN_91 (28 Novembre 2022)

Ma le MAGLIETTE DI CRSIEDDE non hanno ripagato i debiti??


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Novembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Nati per vincere farà il video dell'anno


Ahahahahah tintinnino le manette


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mi sa tanto di dimissioni temporanee, poi "chiarimento" e tutti rientrano con tarallucci e vino.



Sinceramente non credo che ne usciranno indenni questa volta.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ma le MAGLIETTE DI CRSIEDDE non hanno ripagato i debiti??



Ingenuo. I debiti li ripagheranno quando vinceranno la CL.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Novembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Romeo Agresti l'intero CdA della Juventus (incluso il presidente Agnelli) si è dimesso in concomitanza con un'assemblea straordinaria.


Chi mi legge da tempo sa che è dal 2018 che vi dicevo che Calciopoli bis e il crollo della Rubbe non fosse questione di se, ma di quando.
Ecco, godetevi il primo episodio


----------



## Sam (28 Novembre 2022)

Dati gli ultimi avvenimenti, pare che i festeggiamenti per il Centenario della proprietà degli Agnelli non si faranno più alla Continassa, ma direttamente alla Casa Circondariale.


----------



## mil77 (28 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> magari è venuta a galla quella scrittura su cristina???


Senza magari, lo aveva già detto la procura di averla trovata


----------



## numero 3 (28 Novembre 2022)

Non mi faccio illusioni, perché siamo in Italia e c'è di mezzo la Juventus, secondo me è una situazione tipo Moratti-Facchetti...
Però se già ci saranno anni di vacche magre e campionati di centroclassifica sarei già contento.


----------



## Jino (28 Novembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Andiamo a prenderci Bremer Chiesa e Vlahovic a Gennaio



Non succederà mai, il loro progetto prosegue, questi giocatori rimangono e saranno punto di riferimento. Continuano nella loro operazione di cacciare tutti quei calciatori con ingaggi allucinanti rispetto al rendimento. Ad esempio Cuadrado, Rabiot e Alex Sandro via a zero, gente come Bonucci o rinnova al ribasso e spalma oppure lo spediscono in tribuna. Quello che risparmiano investono.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non credo che ne usciranno indenni questa volta.


Ma io ci spero eh. Ma considerando come vanno le cose in questo paese, dove certe sceneggiate sono all'ordine del giorno con tanto di insabbiamenti e fatti che non sussistono, non escludo lo scenario "tarallucci e vino".


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Novembre 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Guarda che sono finiti in serie B per molto meno.


Calciopoli fu una sentenza sportiva.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Chi mi legge da tempo sa che è dal 2018 che vi dicevo che Calciopoli bis e il crollo della Rubbe non fosse questione di se, ma di quando.
> Ecco, godetevi il primo episodio



Ma poi finisce bene? Nel senso che la Juve fallisce prorpio?


----------



## mil77 (28 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Chi mi legge da tempo sa che è dal 2018 che vi dicevo che Calciopoli bis e il crollo della Rubbe non fosse questione di se, ma di quando.
> Ecco, godetevi il primo episodio


Aspetta quello che è successo è perché la juve è quotata in borsa....bisogna vedere se ci saranno ricadute a livello sportivo, non è assolutamente certo


----------



## KILPIN_91 (28 Novembre 2022)

Nati per Vincere is on fire


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma io ci spero eh. Ma considerando come vanno le cose in questo paese, dove certe sceneggiate sono all'ordine del giorno con tanto di insabbiamenti e fatti che non sussistono, non escludo lo scenario "tarallucci e vino".



Ad ottobre la procura per Agnelli aveva addirittura chiesto gli arresti domiciliari. Segno che ci sono cose grosse sotto.


----------



## Maurizio91 (28 Novembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Il nome della nuova società? Piemonte calcio? bisogna cominciare a pensare al nome della nuova zebretta...
> 
> PS: Juventia bianconera.


Non male entrambi.
Piemonte calcio mi suona bene e denigratorio, perché somiglia ai nomi fake delle squadre su pes senza licenza.

Relativamente al calcio, se non si sogna adesso, quando? Potrebbe arrivare il nirvana, ovvero qualche mega bomba. Quella volta che fu serie B il nirvana fu raggiunto. Adesso serve un nuovo viaggio psichedelico nei meandri della beatitudine pura come la luce. Dopo anni di pandemia il mondo lo merita.


----------



## Jino (28 Novembre 2022)

Comunque chi rischia di più sono i dirigenti, ragazzi qua si parla di falsi in bilancio, sono cose gravi. La Juventus chiaramente di riflesso potrebbe avere problemi, potrebbe avere penalizzazioni, mercato bloccato e cose di questo tipo....retrocessione assolutamente no, esclusione dalle coppe nemmeno salvo che non sia la penalizzazione a determinarla.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Nati per Vincere is on fire



Secondo me è lui la spia


----------



## Jino (28 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ad ottobre la procura per Agnelli aveva addirittura chiesto gli arresti domiciliari. Segno che ci sono cose grosse sotto.



Eh si! Qua si parla di falso in bilancio, farlo alla Juventus o in qualsiasi altra grande azienda del mondo non cambia nulla, è un fatto grave, si va in prigione per cose di questo tipo.


----------



## Igniorante (28 Novembre 2022)

Se Nedved ce la fa ad arrivare all'aereo senza barcollare e inciampare, forse evita le manette pure lui


----------



## fabri47 (28 Novembre 2022)

Si prevede una notte STUPEFACENTE  .


----------



## Raryof (28 Novembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Non male entrambi.
> Piemonte calcio mi suona bene e denigratorio, perché somiglia ai nomi fake delle squadre su pes senza licenza.
> 
> Relativamente al calcio, se non si sogna adesso, quando? Potrebbe arrivare il nirvana, ovvero qualche mega bomba. Quella volta che fu serie B il nirvana fu raggiunto. Adesso serve un nuovo viaggio psichedelico nei meandri della beatitudine pura come la luce. Dopo anni di pandemia il mondo lo merita.


Che poi queste dimissioni sono difensive e confermano il marcio che c'è dietro, se sei pulito rimani lì e aspetti, è il primo colpo che gli hanno dato, andranno avanti ad indagare con qualcosa di grosso in mano (già tirato fuori) e poi pagheranno quando dovranno patteggiare una pena, i responsabili stanno già pagando, la Juve, come strumento di guadagno e di utile interesse pagherà poi, a livello economico, sportivo, non lo so, ma questo piccolo passo non così normale per loro, in 100 anni di storia, conferma che qualcosa di grosso risuccederà e Marotta ci aveva visto giustissimo nonostante sia strabico come una cammella storta.


----------



## unbreakable (28 Novembre 2022)

Mettete lui come presidente..almeno ci facciamo 4 risate 

Comunque belle notizie..quando ci sono guai in casa rubentus si sta sempre meglio


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Se Nedved ce la fa ad arrivare all'aereo senza barcollare e inciampare, forse evita le manette pure lui



Nedved sarà il primo sacrificato


----------



## KILPIN_91 (28 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si prevede una notte STUPEFACENTE  .


Seceranedved può finalmente fare il poottan tour


----------



## fabri47 (28 Novembre 2022)

*Maurizio Scanavino nuovo direttore generale.*


----------



## Manchester2003!! (28 Novembre 2022)

Falso in bilancio ......la spieghi male.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Seceranedved può finalmente fare il poottan tour



Non offendere il Pallone d’Oro più immeritato della storia


----------



## Raryof (28 Novembre 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 3999
> 
> Mettete lui come presidente..almeno ci facciamo 4 risate
> 
> Comunque belle notizie..quando ci sono guai in casa rubentus si sta sempre meglio


Procuratore capo Aia, lo vedrei bene visto che c'è un posto vacante...


----------



## Maravich49 (28 Novembre 2022)

Piedi per terra ragazzi, sti porci hanno santi in altissimo, l'ipotesi più concreta rimane sempre una: tarallucci e vino.

Se mi sbagliassi, mi ubriacherei 20 giorni di fila.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2022)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> Piedi per terra ragazzi, sti porci hanno santi in altissimo, l'ipotesi più concreta rimane sempre una: tarallucci e vino.
> 
> *Se mi sbagliassi, mi ubriacherei 20 giorni di fila.*



Ti mando due casse


----------



## ILMAGO (28 Novembre 2022)

1. Il caso plusvalenze è una roba seria. Da arresto, da codice penale. Insomma li arrestano tutti.
2. Gli Elkan han ceduto la società o sono in procinto di farlo. Quindi Agnelli che lo è venuto a sapere ha imposto le dimissioni sue e del suo team con effetto immediato.
3. Andrea Agnelli viene messo a capo della Ferrari, mossa che lo costringe a dare le dimissioni dal ramo Juventus. Ma ci credo poco, perché in questo terzo caso cade il tempismo della “straordinarietà”.

Quindi o han ceduto la Juve gli elkan/Agnelli o TUTTI in galera.

PREPARATE I POP CORN.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2022)

Agnelli ha inviato una lettera ai dipendenti della Juve. Tra i risultati straordinari riporta: “i primi in Italia ad aver una serie Netflix e Amazon Prime”.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Novembre 2022)

Se scoperchiassero anche solo un decimo delle malefatte di questa fogna di squadra sarebbero da radiare dal calcio e ciò sarebbe una delle più grandi vittorie della società e dello sport in generale... 

Ma i tentacoli di questi schifosi sono ovunque, trovo difficile che i loro sodali a tutti i livelli non li facciano uscire di nuovo puliti...


----------



## ROQ (28 Novembre 2022)

a me "stanno dicendo" che Nedved è scappato in bulgaria e che Agnelli lo vanno a prendere a casa, lol


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Novembre 2022)

La lettera di Agnelli sa di game over. 
Si parla apertamente di "ribaltare la partita" e si prepara i tifosi alla vaselina.
A sto giro li nuclearizzano.


----------



## Route66 (28 Novembre 2022)

Scaisoprt24HD-loriginale in lutto..... è successo qualcheccosa?!


----------



## Manchester2003!! (28 Novembre 2022)

ci manca altro che CR7 venga da noi e gli rifili una tripletta con la maglia sottto con scritto "perche te ne sei andato gli ultimi due giorni?" e poi veramente non si riprendono piu' sti gobbi......


----------



## Kayl (28 Novembre 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 3999
> 
> Mettete lui come presidente..almeno ci facciamo 4 risate
> 
> Comunque belle notizie..quando ci sono guai in casa rubentus si sta sempre meglio


Quando poi gli fanno i cori di prenderselo in chiul si mette a fare causa per discriminazione nei confronti dei suoi gusti a letto.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La lettera di Agnelli sa di game over.
> Si parla apertamente di "ribaltare la partita" e si prepara i tifosi alla vaselina.
> *A sto giro li nuclearizzano.*



Che siano sante le tue parole.


----------



## ILMAGO (28 Novembre 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> a me "stanno dicendo" che Nedved è scappato in bulgaria e che Agnelli lo vanno a prendere a casa, lol


Serio o battuta?


----------



## Hellscream (28 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La lettera di Agnelli sa di game over.
> Si parla apertamente di "ribaltare la partita" e si prepara i tifosi alla vaselina.
> *A sto giro li nuclearizzano.*


Non ci credi nemmeno tu


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Non ci credi nemmeno tu



Ma dai, non ci togliere la speranza


----------



## mil77 (28 Novembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> 1. Il caso plusvalenze è una roba seria. Da arresto, da codice penale. Insomma li arrestano tutti.
> 2. Gli Elkan han ceduto la società o sono in procinto di farlo. Quindi Agnelli che lo è venuto a sapere ha imposto le dimissioni sue e del suo team con effetto immediato.
> 3. Andrea Agnelli viene messo a capo della Ferrari, mossa che lo costringe a dare le dimissioni dal ramo Juventus. Ma ci credo poco, perché in questo terzo caso cade il tempismo della “straordinarietà”.
> 
> ...


Ma il comunicato ufficiale della juve dice chiaro che è x le indagini della procura


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Novembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Non ci credi nemmeno tu


Non so se ricordate, ma 16 anni fa quando iniziarono a cadere i pezzi del domino anche Moggi si dimise.
A sto giro SEMBRA non ci siano problemi dal punto di vista sportivo, ma se salta in aria la società è ben peggio perchè anche senza illecito sportivo la Juve puo tranquillamente vaporizzarsi.


----------



## Hellscream (28 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma dai, non ci togliere la speranza


Con questi la speranza non esiste, sono la mafia per eccellenza, non gli faranno nulla e passerà come una banalissima situazione interna. Già scritto


----------



## ROQ (28 Novembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Serio o battuta?


ho chiesto la stessa cosa, pareva serio

Cioè praticamente stringendo hanno comprato Ronaldo perché gli portasse del grano
E invece li ha rovinati
Il primo anno dicono che hanno fatto + 60 M
Dal secondo hanno -180
-250 il Terzo
Un ecatombe
Hanno un buco di 650
Ora

il problema sarebbe questo, comunque, una goccia nel mare di tutto quello che hanno fatto


----------



## Franco (28 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La lettera di Agnelli sa di game over.
> Si parla apertamente di "ribaltare la partita" e si prepara i tifosi alla vaselina.
> A sto giro li nuclearizzano.



Non sarei sorpreso se saltassero fuori intercettazioni belle pesanti. Non solo sui bilanci.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Con questi la speranza non esiste, sono la mafia per eccellenza, non gli faranno nulla e passerà come una banalissima situazione interna. Già scritto



La Juve secondo me non ha più il potere di una volta. È prematuro ovviamente parlare di conseguenze ma - se i fatti contestati sono quelli di cui si parla - credo che non ne uscirà indenne.


----------



## danjr (28 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La lettera di Agnelli sa di game over.
> Si parla apertamente di "ribaltare la partita" e si prepara i tifosi alla vaselina.
> A sto giro li nuclearizzano.


Avevi ragione… alla faccia dei tarallucci e vino


----------



## Manchester2003!! (28 Novembre 2022)

vogliamo che i 100 anni Agnelli siano festeggiati a dovere in eccellenza la squadra e in galera il resto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2022)

comunque ottimo.

la pausa si accende, stava diventando troppo monotona con solo il mondiale.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Novembre 2022)

L'unica cosa che mi farebbe rosicare è che troveranno il modo di dare lo scudetto 2020 all'inter.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Novembre 2022)

Che sogno sarebbe Lamb trascinato in manette in procura... 

Peraltro l'anno del loro fetido centenario


----------



## Maravich49 (28 Novembre 2022)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Se scoperchiassero anche solo un decimo delle malefatte di questa fogna di squadra sarebbero *a marcire in galera* e ciò sarebbe una delle più grandi vittorie della società e dello sport in generale...
> 
> Ma i tentacoli di questi schifosi sono ovunque, trovo difficile che i loro sodali a tutti i livelli non li facciano uscire di nuovo puliti...


Quoto con una piccola correzione, fratello.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che mi farebbe rosicare è che *troveranno il modo di dare lo scudetto 2020 all'inter.*



No. Questa tua previsione DEVE essere errata. 
Le m… hanno già beneficiato troppo.


----------



## ILMAGO (28 Novembre 2022)

Questi per aver falsato l’esame di Suarez non si son manco scaldati.. cioè ne parlavano quasi apertamente tanto erano sicuri di essere intoccabili.

Sto giro devono averla combinata bella grossa… una porcheria clamorosa mi aspetto


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che mi farebbe rosicare è che troveranno il modo di dare lo scudetto 2020 all'inter.


spettacolo la stella di cartone, sarebbe stupenda.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> spettacolo la stella di cartone, sarebbe stupenda.



Non scherziamo. Non la meritano nemmeno di carta igienica.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Novembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Questi per aver falsato l’esame di Suarez non si son manco scaldati.. cioè ne parlavano quasi apertamente tanto erano sicuri di essere intoccabili.
> 
> Sto giro devono averla combinata bella grossa… una porcheria clamorosa mi aspetto


Reati finanziari.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo. Non la meritano nemmeno di carta igienica.


prima o poi la vinceranno, se la vincono così li puoi prendere per il culo a vita però.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Novembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sono molto scettico.
> Per me è solo una rivoluzione interna.


Mi sembrano gli stessi commenti di quelli che temevano che vincessero la Champions League  quindi dicevano una cosa e speravano tutt'altro  tipo i napoletani con lo scudetto

Scaramanzia


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Novembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Non ci credi nemmeno tu


Se lo "dicono" a lui finirà con la Champions ad honorem e scudetto ai gobbi


----------



## mil77 (28 Novembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Questi per aver falsato l’esame di Suarez non si son manco scaldati.. cioè ne parlavano quasi apertamente tanto erano sicuri di essere intoccabili.
> 
> Sto giro devono averla combinata bella grossa… una porcheria clamorosa mi aspetto


Beh falsicare il bilancio di una società quotata in borsa non è proprio una roba da poco...occhio poi alle richieste danni degli azionisti...


----------



## mil77 (28 Novembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sono molto scettico.
> Per me è solo una rivoluzione interna.


Basta leggere il comunicato della juve e la lettera di agnelli altroché rivoluzione interna...


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> prima o poi la vinceranno, se la vincono così li puoi prendere per il culo a vita però.



Ok, ma il più tardi possibile. Dobbiamo arrivarci prima noi.


----------



## Igniorante (28 Novembre 2022)

Stavo pensando...
Allora non è vero che i finanzieri son tutti gobbi


----------



## Pit96 (28 Novembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Romeo Agresti l'intero CdA della Juventus (incluso il presidente Agnelli) si è dimesso in concomitanza con un'assemblea straordinaria.


Ragazzi ho appena saputo. È una buona notizia (per noi)?


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Stavo pensando...
> Allora non è vero che i finanzieri son tutti gobbi



La Finanza indaga dove le dicono di indagare…


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ho appena saputo. È una buona notizia (per noi)?



È una buona notizia per il calcio.


----------



## Raryof (28 Novembre 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ho appena saputo. È una buona notizia (per noi)?


Alieni: "Pure noi osserviamo da quassù, incrociamo le dita, l'umanità sarà salva molto presto".


----------



## Hellscream (28 Novembre 2022)

In ogni caso, comunque, mi sembra giusto festeggiare la notizia.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Novembre 2022)

Se non trovano "uno di loro" potrebbero ripartire dal basso....
O meglio, dovrebbero.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Novembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Basta leggere il comunicato della juve e la lettera di agnelli altroché rivoluzione interna...


Vabbè qualcosa devono pur dire.


----------



## babsodiolinter (28 Novembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Romeo Agresti l'intero CdA della Juventus (incluso il presidente Agnelli) si è dimesso in concomitanza con un'assemblea straordinaria.


C'è binotto da ricollocare..


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Mi sembrano gli stessi commenti di quelli che temevano che vincessero la Champions League  quindi dicevano una cosa e speravano tutt'altro  tipo i napoletani con lo scudetto
> 
> Scaramanzia


No davvero, non lo dico per scaramanzia,semplicemente ho zero fiducia nella giustizia e in questo paese.

Ma magari avete ragione voi altri e succederà qualcosa di grosso..
Vediamo..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Novembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> No davvero, non lo dico per scaramanzia,semplicemente ho zero fiducia nella giustizia e in questo paese.
> 
> Ma magari avete ragione voi altri e succederà qualcosa di grosso..
> Vediamo..


Capisco.. ma qui non si tratta della solita minestra Italica.. la borsa è internazionale e chi vuole le loro teste
se ne frega dell'italietta e della rubentus


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (29 Novembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vabbè qualcosa devono pur dire.


Ci sono richieste di rinvio a giudizio. È palese


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (29 Novembre 2022)

Da settimane i giornalai nostrani ce la menavano su con l'arrivo imminente alla giuve del "sergente" (Milinkovic-Savic)... Ed invece mi sa che arriverà "il Maresciallo" (ma della Guardia di Finanza)...


----------



## Raryof (29 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Se non trovano "uno di loro" potrebbero ripartire dal basso....
> O meglio, dovrebbero.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 4000


Come pensavo molto semplicemente abbiamo una gobba indagata per fatti certi, le indagini sono già state fatte, come primo atteggiamento difensivo hanno scelto di dimettersi perché saranno rinviati a giudizio e questo significa che le alterazioni sul bilancio e alcune carte che non dovevano saltare fuori hanno portato a qualcosa di semplicemente irregolare e forse anche incredibile visto che hanno fatto tutto questo per anni, dopo essersi devastati con l'acquisto di Ronaldo che è stato l'inizio della loro fine.
Comunque hanno fatto proprio bingo, a tutti i livelli, stipendi non dichiarati, falso in bilancio, plusvalenze fittizie, falso in bilancio, ostacolo alle indagini (immagino avessero cercato di far sparire roba una volta arrivata qualche soffiata), parliamo di bilanci truccati ma non di una caramella, DECINE DI MLN (207), rischiano davvero grosso mi sa, non serve a molto dimettersi, quando patteggeranno saranno puniti, non so come, se dal punto di vista sportivo o economico ma non mi pare possano stare tranquilli.
E il brutto è che nemmeno si gioca, per altri 40 gg, arriverà ancora più melma e non ci saranno distrazioni.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Novembre 2022)

Mah, non mi aspetto molto. Stiamo parlando della juve, eh. Al massimo li rimandano in serie B un'altra volta, non di più.

Faranno fuori un paio di elementi, poi quella fava di Elkanne per ripianare svenderà quello che rimane della Fiat ai franzosi e si ricomincia, con il risultato che l'itaglia, aziendalmente parlando, si impoverisce ancora di più.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (29 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> prima o poi la vinceranno, se la vincono così li puoi prendere per il culo a vita però.


cosa vincono??


----------



## Raryof (29 Novembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> cosa vincono??


"L'altra Champions Lig".


----------



## @[email protected] (29 Novembre 2022)

#finoallarresto


----------



## Maximo (29 Novembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Romeo Agresti l'intero CdA della Juventus (incluso il presidente Agnelli) si è dimesso in concomitanza con un'assemblea straordinaria.


Io non esulterei troppo. Erano una manica di incompetenti, come sostenevo da 3 anni a questa parte, e con loro alla guida, la Juve sarebbe stata nella melma per anni.

Comunque per dimettersi tutto il CDA, a questo giro mi sa che c’è veramente puzza di bruciato…


----------



## Kayl (29 Novembre 2022)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Io non esulterei troppo. Erano una manica di incompetenti, come sostenevo da 3 anni a questa parte, e con loro alla guida, la Juve sarebbe stata nella melma per anni.
> 
> Comunque per dimettersi tutto il CDA, a questo giro mi sa che c’è veramente puzza di bruciato…


beh considerando il curriculum del nuovo direttore generale, che si intende di calcio come Rocco di astinenza vita natural durante, al confronto arrivabene è un genio, quanto meno quest'ultimo ha avuto a che fare con lo sport prima della juve.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Novembre 2022)

Dai vado a letto con la buona notte


----------



## Dexter (29 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Se non trovano "uno di loro" potrebbero ripartire dal basso....
> O meglio, dovrebbero.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 4000


Sono pessimista fracico ma se le cose stanno così sono finiti, poco da dire. Andare dritti su Vlahovic, Chiesa, Fagiolini, Miretti, tutti i migliori


----------



## TheKombo (29 Novembre 2022)

Mi spiace "smontare" gli entusiasmi ma sul lato sportivo non succederà un bel niente. Lato penale invece la mossa è propedeutica a "sgravare" la società dalle responsabilità dei singoli e a "tutelarli" dal rischio di reiterazione del reato, non è detto che basti ma è un passo giusto dal punto di vista difensivo.


----------



## ROQ (29 Novembre 2022)

Falso in bilancio
Plusvalenze taroccate
Bancarotta fraudolenta


----------



## Dexter (29 Novembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Mi spiace "smontare" gli entusiasmi ma sul lato sportivo non succederà un bel niente. Lato penale invece la mossa è propedeutica a "sgravare" la società dalle responsabilità dei singoli e a "tutelarli" dal rischio di reiterazione del reato, non è detto che basti ma è un passo giusto dal punto di vista difensivo.


Vero, ma il bucio da X00 milioni rimane. Avrebbero un bilancio imbarazzante, molto peggio dell'Inter  ...


----------



## Raryof (29 Novembre 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243979219597746177
Invecchiato bene.


----------



## sampapot (29 Novembre 2022)

resta sempre una squadra di gobbi di m.e.r.d.a. ....indipendentemente da chi ricopre le varie cariche


----------



## TheKombo (29 Novembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243979219597746177
> Invecchiato bene.


Uno dei più grandi  del giornalismo italiano.
Visto anche prima a Sky, erano tutti in lutto e tentavano di "addolcire la pillola"


----------



## KILPIN_91 (29 Novembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Uno dei più grandi  del giornalismo italiano.
> Visto anche prima a Sky, erano tutti in lutto e tentavano di "addolcire la pillola"


in quella fogna di twitter ce ne sono molti come questo,io quando li vedo sparare cazxate rido come una bestia,dicendo che il tempo è sempre galantuomo.
la cosa che fa godere è che ti bloccano quando gli rispondi argomentando


----------

